# Scam...Horse Rescue



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

So there is a "animal rescue" about 15 minutes away from where I live. I was going to adopt a horse from there and kept in contact with the owner and operator. So I was heading out to find a horse I could give a great home. But was very disappointed when I drove up to the run down "rescue" and saw way too many horses in one area that had boards and wires sticking out of the ground. The horses were standing in more than 5 feet of mud. There was one area at the place that just housed stallions in a big dry lot pasture. All had knots in the manes, tails and scars all over there bodies. Some other areas had ten horses in a area no bigger that a 25 foot area. There were horses that were so sick, had injuries or that were so old that the only escape would be death. But these horses were left to live in horrible conditions. It makes me sad to see someone treat animals like this and call it a shelter/rescue. He should know what is best for these horses but time and time again he gets turned in for starving, neglecting and breeding his half crippled horses to his stallions. He is'nt a rescue his a horder.. its sad. None of the horses on the property are sound, healthy or adoptable. If any of you have seen Dances with Wolves. The horse in the movie by the name of Blue MaGoo ended up in this shelter half starved and on deaths door step. Years later that is the same condition if not worse condition. Hes been turned in soo many times. Sorry I just wanted to vent cuz nobody can do anything about it. I am not exagerrating it is bad...But yet again the owner and operator can get away with it.

http://www.ripoffreport.com/nonprof...es-inc/orphan-acres-inc-horses-tran-ceeab.htm


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

wow....thats terrible
have you thought about going to your local news desk? If the authorties will do nothing that would be my next bet.....


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope I didn't put this rescue in the spotlight ad I do..... His website doesn't look THAT bad. I have seen worse "rescues".
Orphan Acres: Equine Rescue Rehabilitation Sanctuary Horses


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

yah his website does'nt look bad but trust me there a whole hidden side to it...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's to bad. There was a "rescue" locally here to which as it turned out, had a trailer make regular trips at night time to pick up the "rescues" from that place. The guy was taking in free horses, and sending them to slaughter during the night. After years of going through this, he ended up closing down. Some people are just sick.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Not saying that this guy isnt a scam but horse rescues cannot afford to have beautifully maintained property. Most are working on donations if not 100% out of pocket. I work for a local horse rescue and our barn isn't all that. Last year we had to turn away over 50 horses due to us being well over capacity. We have 7 stalls and a large run in. When we were turning horses away, we had 16 horses. It looks like this guy is over capacity...and I don't doubt that there is a hoarder there somewhere (as he doesn't list any horses available for adoption on his website) That in itself is dangerous.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

http://forums.prospero.com/n/mb/message.asp?webtag=alexbrown&msg=35495.1&maxT=2

Here is article after article about cases involving orhan acres


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Again, not to be argumentative but that is actually one case where an admitted hoarder had to move her horses. They all had to be moved to one large rescue as she wouldnt let them be seperated. She said the conditions are bad and everyone on that forum said they have called the animal control. Obviously animal control doesnt think its a big enough problem or they would have been shut down. The only thing that concerns me is that they don't seem to have any horses listed for adoption...on their website or others like petfinder. A rescue that continues to take in and doesnt adopt any out will turn bad VERY quickly. 

Again, I am not saying that this is a great place. I am saying that judging it against a normal stable isn't fair.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I know how frusrating it can be. I was involved with 3-strikes mustang rescue here in NE in the early stages. It turned out to be one of the worse abuse/neglect situations anybody has ever seen.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sometimes, people have a good heart filled with great intentions, but lack the resources/ necessities in which to make their intents successful. It looks like that's the case with this guy. I wouldn't say it's horrible, but he's probably buying everyone he can with the donations and making the best of it, and he probably took in way more horses than he can handle.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Again, I am not saying that this is a great place. I am saying that judging it against a normal stable isn't fair.
Ok so in response to your post. It is not fair to judge but this rescue should in no way be placed in the same sentence with a boarding facility because atleast all the stables around here atleast feed there horses and notice that if a horse is loosing weight or has other health issues the owner of the stable notifies the owner and the horse isn't walking in three feet of mud and crap built up over the years.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

so you have to email the owner to ask what horses are available...alot are untrained or have health issues


----------



## MustangBlue (Feb 11, 2010)

That's horrible. Funny how they call themselves a rescue when they are doing the complete opposite. Sickens me.


----------



## wesgirl (Jan 26, 2010)

See the problem is a lot of these "rescues" are really horse traders. They take in the horses and try to sell them. But they have so many they cannot care for them, nor do they really attempt to, and they do not give them much training. So they keep collecting more and more, and it just gets worse


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

they look very crowded this picture was found in there virtual tour


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know what its horrible. We have a "rescue" here for years. They advertized all these things about the second chance they supposedly gave all these horses, and it turns out they had meat trucks come out at night to pick up those horses. They were sued and were forced to close down. Absolutely disgusting if you ask me. People are just sick.


----------

